# Your tips for dealing with Fibro & CFS symptoms



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello gang. I thought it would be nice if we could make a post about all our little tips and tricks for managing our symptoms. I'm sure combined together we have a wealth of knowledge.







I imagine a lot of them won't be new to some people, but personally I'm forgetful and welcome reminders of helpful things I can do to ease my symptoms or just make bearing them easier. Also there have been a few 'new' names here recently, perhaps people new to Fibro or CFS, who might appreciate your little pearls of wisdom. I'll start the thread off with... *WARMTH* I find warmth eases my muscle and joint pains, in the form of... heated electric blankets in the bed, hot water bottles, heated electric miniture blankets to apply to specific places, those wheat or lavender bags you can heat up in the microwave. For the winter you can get these nifty hand-size um... things (!) which you manipulate in your hands and they heat up amazingly.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I try not to schedule too many things in the morning. Mornings are terrible for me, so if I can plan something for the late afternoon instead I am able to do much better. Warmth is a great tip! I use that too, just be careful with the NMH because if I get too much warmth it sets off a fainting spell


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

This was a great idea, Susan







I find I suffer the most when I overdo exercise and physical activity. Knowing my limits is very important. I haven't been getting many fibro symptoms for the past several months, and was even wondering if I was misdiagnosed...altho I have been tired all week and the pain in my shoulder and now hand too is very definitely there! Being in an over-airconditioned place definitely makes the aches and pains worse!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Susan for the wonderful idea. I agree that staying warm is very important. I find that especially my lower and upper back. If I'm at a restaurant and am directly under air conditioning I ask to be moved. Talk about muscles tightening up. PACING yourself in whatever you are doing is important. Gentle stretching every day and a warm bath every night before bedtime helps me.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm with Weener on all her "tips". I love those warm baths and in the winter---that electric blanket gets turned on to warm up the bed before I even think about climbing in!! Oh, that's so "toasty" and soothing. The elctric blanket usually goes on our bed by mid October and doesn't come off until the end of May!!! We have dual controls because hubbie doesn't usually need it warmed up on his side. Pacing yourself is so important---which I don't do very well, but I try. Stretching----I couldn't get through the day or evening without stretching. Even after I get in bed at night, I stretch out those legs of mine and flex and turn the ankles, etc.Something some of us talked about a long time ago was using some Lavender or Chamomile essentials oils to the bath. I love to do that. There are other essential oils, too. It depends upon the persons sensitivity to scents. Lavender is very good for a soothing feeling. Somehow---it works!!!Perhaps someone else uses some of the essentials oils and they can give us more tips on using them and/or mixing our own, etc. That would be an interesting topic and would be neat to hear what everyone's "recipe" is.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Feisty (and others), here is a thread which you might like to talk about aromatherapy on... http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001166#000000 It's called 'Aromatherapy... Sweet Smells Banish Pain, But Only in Women'.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Another tip (anyone else have any more gems?)Never do anything standing up that you can do sitting down.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Plenty of rest with pillows, pillows, pillows to prop those tender areas: ankles, knees...I work full time so I seem to expend all energy from Mon to Fri. On weekends I read a lot and rest.


----------



## M.Leveille (Jul 28, 2002)

Here are some solutions that may not work for everyone, but they help me...My occupation allows me some flexibility of scheduling, so if I have a flare-up I can take some time off.I depend on coffee to keep me as spunky as I need to be.I drink lots of clean, filtered water, juice, herbal tea, and carbonated fruit drinks to keep my body lubricated.Guaifenesin was an over-the-counter drug that used to help keep me moving, but I haven't seen it on the shelves for a couple of years now.Just getting lots of rest is the only thing that works sometimes.I like those pain-patches, sold as "SalonPas" and other names, that you just stick onto your body wherever it hurts. They can be a bit expensive. Rubbing arthritis lotion that contains menthol and capsaisin does about the same thing, too.Sometimes getting a therapeutic massage helps, (although the last time I had a deep muscle massage it somehow gave me a terrible flare-up.)The antihistamines and decongestants, such as pseudo-ephedrine ("Sudafed") I take for my allergies seem to alleviate the symptoms of fibromyalgia.That's all I can think of for now. Good luck to anyone who's having difficulty with IBS and/or fibromyalgia.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Some good tips here! Anybody got any more?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I recently discovered how very helpful it can be to take a plastic seat into the shower with me! Helps to be able to sit down - That way I don't get dizzy or use up all of my stored energy just on bathing!Oh, another one: STAY OUT OF THE HEAT!!! I know that stuff affects everyone differently, but it's a rule I have to live by or I will suffer the consequences.


----------

